# Old delta faucet help



## Jadensouza10 (11 mo ago)

I have this old delta faucet at this house that needs replacing but I can’t find it anywhere it’s like a wall mount one but only a single lever… can anyone identify it and say where I can get a new one just like it? Thanks!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Jadensouza10 said:


> I have this old delta faucet at this house that needs replacing but I can’t find it anywhere it’s like a wall mount one but only a single lever… can anyone identify it and say where I can get a new one just like it? Thanks!
> View attachment 132012
> View attachment 132013
> View attachment 132014


You must have missed the rule about posting an intro to vet yourself before any other posts. That’s one strike.


----------



## Jadensouza10 (11 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> You must have missed the rule about posting an intro to vet yourself before any other posts. That’s one strike.


Sorry…. How else would I go about asking this question? And I’m not sure what vet myself means… if you could help me figure out how to go about my question that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Jadensouza10 (11 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> You must have missed the rule about posting an intro to vet yourself before any other posts. That’s one strike.


Also when I signed up there weren’t any rules that popped up…


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Post some more pics, of the under side. I need to see how it’s attached and what’s it’s actually attached to..


----------



## Jadensouza10 (11 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Post some more pics, of the under side. I need to see how it’s attached and what’s it’s actually attached to..


The rubber hoses also aren’t original my grandpa did that about 10 years ago to try and fix it cause when he brought it to lowes to get a new one the guy looked at him like he had three heads lol.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Jadensouza10 said:


> Sorry…. How else would I go about asking this question? And I’m not sure what vet myself means… if you could help me figure out how to go about my question that would be great. Thanks!


Vetting yourself as someone who is in the professional plumbing trade in some way, per forum rules. Service, industrial, new con, retired….









READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I don’t think delta makes that anymore. That was an American Kitchens set up. They had their own faucet for that sink. Google it. I’m sure you can find something.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

Pull the sink off the wall bud


----------



## Jadensouza10 (11 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Vetting yourself as someone who is in the professional plumbing trade in some way, per forum rules. Service, industrial, new con, retired….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks good to know👍


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Where's the banhammer? @Tango @OpenSights


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Bea


skoronesa said:


> Where's the banhammer? @Tango @OpenSights


Beat ya!


----------

